# Alan Partridge on Absolute Radio!!??



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

I am laughing my t1ts off here, I swithced to Absoliute Radio of late and Russ Williams is the absolute spit of Alan Partridge!! :lol::lol::lol: (just without the comedy) 

At first I had to switch it off, but day in day out, the more I listened the more I HAD to listen, it is hysterical...

At one point earlier this week he was covering the breakfast show and actually said in his best Alan P voice, 'right, it's time to rock' before putting on some soft rock track!! Cant decide whether he is a genius or a .... :lol::lol:


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

know where you're coming from here...:thumb:
christian on the breakfast show does a very good and funny impression of him


----------

